# BLASC lädt keine Daten hoch



## Dark_Knight (1. November 2005)

Also ich habe Blasc auf dem neuesten Stand und versuche vergeblich die Daten hoch zu laden. Dabei fängt Blasc damit anb mir zu sagen "Keine Herolddaten" gefunden" danach parsed er die einzelnen Komponenten und sagt mir am Ende: Es wurden 0 Daten hochgeladen. Ich sitze weder hinter einer Firewall noch der Router hat früher das uploaden verhindert. Aber seid den letzten 2 Versionen will er einfach die Daten nicht mehr übertragen. Was mach ich falsch?

Achja ich benutze ein Windows XP auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## B3N (1. November 2005)

Lass dich von der Angabe 0 Daten nicht in die Irre führen, das bezieht sich nur auf die Wissensdatenbank. Gleich am Anfang wird dein Profil abgeglichen, das sieht man wenn dann nur ganz kurz.

Um welchen Server und welchen Char handelt es sich?


----------



## Dark_Knight (1. November 2005)

Zirkel des Cenarius, Gilde ist Lux Draconis und der Mainchar heißt Enaria. Nur wenn ich auf den Herold klicke und den Realmanwähle gibt es eben keine Gilde Lux Draconis die da verzeichnet ist. Nur unser Handelshaus ist drin.


----------



## B3N (2. November 2005)

Und du bis sicher auch die neueste Version von BLASC zu benutzen? Kannst du bitte mal Nachschauen welche Version du aktiv hast (rechte maustaste auf das BLASC Icon unten bei der Uhr und => Info). Verison und Build bitte posten. Hast du Autoupdate aktiv?

Am besten startest du BLASC gleich noch im Debug Modus. Diesen erreichst du über die Verknüpfung im Startmenu oder du erstellst eine und fügst unter Eigenschaften => Verknüpfung => Ziel  debug an. Bsp:

"C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\BLASC\BLASC.exe" debug

Nachdem du BLASC dann im Debugmodus aktiv hast, starte bitte WoW logg dich (ins Spiel) ein und beende es wieder. Nachdem BLASC dann gearbeitet hat, schick uns bitte die debug.txt an blasc@black-legion.info oder poste sie hier, diese findest du im BLASC Ordner.


----------



## Dark_Knight (2. November 2005)

Version 0.8.0 Build 90 hab ich und die Debug.txt schicke ich euch nachher gerne zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT oder ist poste sie hier:

02.11.2005 18:27:14<<- BLASC Version: 0.8.0 Build:90
02.11.2005 18:27:14<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
02.11.2005 18:27:14->> WoW Build Version: 4784
02.11.2005 18:27:15->> Programm gestartet
02.11.2005 18:27:15->> Timer:1000
02.11.2005 18:27:15->> WoWFileName: *****
02.11.2005 18:27:15->> Autoupdate: -1
02.11.2005 18:27:15->> Modus: 1
02.11.2005 18:27:15->> Gold: -1
02.11.2005 18:27:20->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (02.11.2005 18:27:20)
02.11.2005 18:27:20->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
02.11.2005 18:30:00->> WoW als beendet erkannt
02.11.2005 18:30:00<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
02.11.2005 18:30:00<<- Suche nach ******\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
02.11.2005 18:30:00->> Suche abgeschlossen
02.11.2005 18:30:00->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 0
02.11.2005 18:30:00->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
02.11.2005 18:30:00->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
02.11.2005 18:30:00->> FTP: Verbunden.
02.11.2005 18:30:01->> FTP: Verbindung hergestellt
02.11.2005 18:30:01->> Lade Blacklist
02.11.2005 18:30:02->> entpacke Blacklist
02.11.2005 18:30:02->> Blacklist geladen
02.11.2005 18:30:02->> Start Wissensdatenbank
02.11.2005 18:30:02->> Parse itemcache
02.11.2005 18:30:02<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
02.11.2005 18:30:02->> Start Parsen 503406
02.11.2005 18:30:02<<- ClientVersion: 4784
02.11.2005 18:30:07<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
02.11.2005 18:30:07->> Ende Parsen 507921
02.11.2005 18:30:07->> Parse questcache
02.11.2005 18:30:07<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
02.11.2005 18:30:07->> Start Parsen 507921
02.11.2005 18:30:07<<- ClientVersion: 4784
02.11.2005 18:30:07<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
02.11.2005 18:30:07->> Ende Parsen 508046
02.11.2005 18:30:07->> Parse creaturecache
02.11.2005 18:30:07<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
02.11.2005 18:30:07->> Start Parsen 508062
02.11.2005 18:30:07<<- ClientVersion: 4784
02.11.2005 18:30:08<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
02.11.2005 18:30:08->> Ende Parsen 508625
02.11.2005 18:30:08->> Parse gameobjectcache
02.11.2005 18:30:08<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
02.11.2005 18:30:08->> Start Parsen 508625
02.11.2005 18:30:08<<- ClientVersion: 4784
02.11.2005 18:30:08<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
02.11.2005 18:30:08->> Ende Parsen 509312
02.11.2005 18:30:08->> Sprachkontrolle
02.11.2005 18:30:08->> WDB als als deutsche Version erkannt! Daten werden übertragen
02.11.2005 18:30:08->> WDB Datei zwischenspeichern
02.11.2005 18:30:08<<- Upload als :{DFA08FE3-6936-40B2-9E10-0F47FCFDF055}.dat
02.11.2005 18:30:08->> FTP: FTP-Transfer wird gestartet
02.11.2005 18:30:09->> FTP: Transfer abgeschlossen
02.11.2005 18:30:09->> Tempfile gelöscht
02.11.2005 18:30:09<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
02.11.2005 18:30:09<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGESCHLOSSEN
02.11.2005 18:30:09->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
02.11.2005 18:30:09->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.


----------



## Regnor (2. November 2005)

Dark_Knight schrieb:
			
		

> Version 0.8.0 Build 90 hab ich und die Debug.txt schicke ich euch nachher gerne zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab gerade mal bissl zeit bis der schnittstellentest hier fertig durchgelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Knight (2. November 2005)

Siehe Edit 1 Post vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (2. November 2005)

Dark_Knight schrieb:
			
		

> 02.11.2005 18:30:00<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
> 02.11.2005 18:30:00<<- Suche nach ******\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
> 02.11.2005 18:30:00->> Suche abgeschlossen
> 02.11.2005 18:30:00->> *Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 0*



Dein Profiler läuft nicht!
Schau mal im WOW nach ob der BLASCPofiler auch wirklich aktiv ist. Weil das schaut nicht dannach aus.


----------



## Dark_Knight (2. November 2005)

*WoW tret* so jetzt läuft er und hat auch die Daten übertragen. Trotzdem finde ich mich noch immer nicht im Herold. Dauert das jetzt oder was mach ich noch immer falsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (2. November 2005)

Dark_Knight schrieb:
			
		

> *WoW tret* so jetzt läuft er und hat auch die Daten übertragen. Trotzdem finde ich mich noch immer nicht im Herold. Dauert das jetzt oder was mach ich noch immer falsch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also wenn der upload jetzt lief is ja erstmal gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann jetzt bis zu 10 minuten dauern, da der Herold im 10 Minuten Intervall aktualisiert wird


----------



## Dark_Knight (2. November 2005)

Ich wußte ich bin zu ungeduldig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (2. November 2005)

da isser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.blasc.de/index.php?c=8945


----------



## Dark_Knight (3. November 2005)

Jo und jetzt müßte der Herold mir nur noch korrekt anzeigen das mein Mainchar Schmied ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (3. November 2005)

Dark_Knight schrieb:
			
		

> Jo und jetzt müßte der Herold mir nur noch korrekt anzeigen das mein Mainchar Schmied ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast nur die Minimalsettings aktiv, schau mal in die Einstellungen von BLASC unter Anzeigeoptionen, stell es auf komplett log dich ins Spiel ein und beende es wieder. Dann heißt es max. 10 mins. warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Knight (4. November 2005)

Ich dummerchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

